# Raum Marburg-Kassel



## kompressor1978 (29. Mai 2006)

Nabend, suche leute für gemeinsame touren in der gegend marburg-kassel. schwerpunkt burgwald/kellerwald/lahntal.... termin: eher wochenend, nächste möglichkeit: pfingsten. bitte melden 

pit


----------



## Stalko (29. Mai 2006)

Hier, ich!

Bin oft in Marburg und Umgebung unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kompressor1978 (30. Mai 2006)

cool. Hast am Wochenende Zeit? [email protected]


----------



## Stalko (30. Mai 2006)

Wochenende wird leider nichts werden, bin erst gegen Montag abend wieder hier in der Gegend.
Wie schauts denn nächste Woche aus, Mi. oder Do. (später) Nachmittag?
Gruß


----------



## hemfbbc (23. Juli 2006)

Bissl Off-topic:

is in der Marburger Gegend irgendjemand, der zur Eurobike nach Friedrichshafen fährt? Würde da gerne mal hin - allein is allerdings blöde 
Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der da auch hin will???
Wär jedenfalls klasse =)

Grüße

edit: der tag wäre mir egal. gerne auch 2 tage...


----------



## Flaffi (17. August 2006)

Hey, komme auch aus Marburg, falls jemand Lust hat mit dem Rad eine Runde zu drehen,dann wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (26. Oktober 2006)

Schau mal hier: www.mtb-mittelhessen.de


----------



## Flaffi (27. Oktober 2006)

Hey, das sieht doch gut aus. Werde da mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## FR-Jonny (14. Februar 2007)

seid ihr touren fahrer??


----------



## Stalko (15. Februar 2007)

@ FR-Jonny: Ich fahr auch gern mal ne Tour


----------



## FR-Jonny (15. Februar 2007)

wie denn auch gerne???
was fahrt ihr denn so???
eher DH dirt oder so halt??? 
das mein ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1993 (4. August 2007)

Ich burgwald und lahntal und marburg


----------

